# Just got back from Deutschland



## 00boravr6 (Nov 18, 2001)

Got some great pics of the new eurospec q7, b7 rs4, and b5 rs4...pretty wicked in their native land i must say....i went to the audi forum in munich and let me say the new rs4 and q7 are quite awesome in person! ill post pics later in the week....they also had an rs4 in the airport in munich pretty sweet!


----------

